# Gentlemen ~ Start Your Engines!



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

check


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

same thing here. new and used are flying off.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

SnowCat -- Which dealer are you using in town here? I sorta looked around after we bought ours a few seasons ago now. The Big Box stores had only low-end cheap stuff by December when we pulled trigger, and the dealers I happened to drive by sold out. If you have a place you like, it would be good to know in case something bigger happens on the one we have. So far though, our ST227P has been more than satisfactory.

Where are you in town? We are SE near BGCC and Old Back Nine golf courses. We aren't addicts. Really. I swill brake fluid so I know I can stop any time...

Enjoy your new toy! I was cleaning gutters today and feel we are due for another big-snow season.

Cheers!


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

That's an awesome picture! I like how the 1 330 is surrounded by all the 200s!! 

What one did you get? 

I pulled out my 330 today and she's ready for the snow!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks, all good to know. We are relative newbs to the Bend area, or at least I am. K was up at least annually for a dozen years of womens' golf getaways, and she started sending pictures of golf-course homes. We decided to move here permanently a few years ago and like it. It's a sort-of-retirement so far for both of us. She's firing clients, and I've managed to shed all but a few that I can take care of mostly from home. Last year was a banner snow year of course.


----------



## jesdog2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome SnowCat. I have followed Dr. Bob's posts and he has a wealth of good information. I have a ST227P that I bought at the end of last season(haven't used it) and am ready for the new snow year. Live in Redmond. Keep us informed how your machine works out. Thanks to all the other Husky posters too.


----------

